# Why the dearth of therapeutics for people who have Covid 19?



## michaelm (2 Jun 2021)

I'm interested as to why, 18 months in, we don't seem to have much in the way of therapeutics for Covid-19.  My search on AAM for "Ivermectin" yielded a simple question which seemed to evoke an anaphylactic reaction.   It seems that it is being deployed in various parts of India, South America and elsewhere.  For anyone interested, this YouTube video, albeit 20 mins long, seems to be a calm take on it.

Disclaimer: (for some reason I feel the need to include this) I am not anti-vaccine (in fact I have already received my jab), I just subscribe to the notion that the best way to make progress is to not be afraid of learning more.


----------



## Purple (2 Jun 2021)

michaelm said:


> I'm interested as to why, 18 months in, we don't seem to have much in the way of therapeutics for Covid-19.  My search on AAM for "Ivermectin" yielded a simple question which seemed to evoke an anaphylactic reaction.   It seems that it is being deployed in various parts of India, South America and elsewhere.  For anyone interested, this YouTube video, albeit 20 mins long, seems to be a calm take on it.
> 
> Disclaimer: (for some reason I feel the need to include this) I am not anti-vaccine (in fact I have already received my jab), I just subscribe to the notion that the best way to make progress is to not be afraid of learning more.


There's WHO Guidance here.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Jun 2021)

The UK were using Dexamethasone steroid... it reduced mortality in hospitalised patients requiring oxygen.
Other studies are exploring different steroids.








						Public Health Watch: Evolution of COVID-19 Treatment in US Hospitals
					

Analysis of medications used in California hospitals over the course of 2020 highlights “evidence-based decisions.”



					www.contagionlive.com
				




I think I read another study that a common asthma steroid inhaler aided home recovery.

Some of the proposed 'wonder' treatments such as Invermectin are taken up, not necessarily by anti-vax brigade, but by anti-restrictions \ anti-authority groups with a claim of "We don't need restrictions, there is a readily available wonder drug out there that they are trying to stop you from having."
Maybe Invermectin is effective but the data isn't there yet.









						No data available to suggest a link between India’s reduction of COVID-19 cases and the use of ivermectin
					

India experienced a decrease in the number of COVID-19 cases in May 2021. However, no data is available to support the claim that this is causally associated with the recommendation to use ivermectin. The slow down of the disease spreading began before India released official recommendations to...




					healthfeedback.org


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (3 Jun 2021)

Ivermectin and Covid-19: how a cheap antiparasitic became political
					

The common antiparasitic ivermectin is being touted as a miracle Covid-19 cure worldwide, despite health authorities consistently warning against its use.




					www.pharmaceutical-technology.com
				




The above is a good summary including what it's manufacturer MSD has said on its use for Covid-19 



And a BMJ paper which explains in more detail.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (23 Jun 2021)

Covid: Ivermectin to be studied as possible treatment in UK
					

Scientists begin to give the drug to people at home with symptoms to see if it can keep them out of hospital.



					www.bbc.com
				




It will be interesting to see the outcome of this and if Ivermectin has any beneficial effects on treatment of Covid.


----------

